# Framus Cobra



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever had a chance to play through one of these? 100 Watt High Gain EL34 powered










Features
• Three channels (Clean, Crunch, and Lead)
• Gain, Bass, Middle, Treble and Presence controls for each channel
• Notch switches for Crunch and Lead
• Parallel effects loop
• Effect Mix control
• Deep control to set the amount of low end in the power amp stage
• Switchable dual Master controls
• Integrated MIDI interface
• Switchable speaker output impedance


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

No, but heard lots of good things about them in the Metal world.

Are you thinking of picking one up?


----------

